# Gir-ber baby



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

My year old pit bull mix, Gir. Some of these are older pics:
Her ears stuck up in that triangle shape when she was a baby. It was too cute, and part of why we really noticed her at the humane society.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

MissMutt said:


> She is gorgeous!!!


Thanks


----------



## Kat_Renee (May 6, 2009)

I LOVE those ears!!!


----------



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Kat_Renee said:


> I LOVE those ears!!!


Thanks  She's my big-eared baby!
I know she's a pit bull, but I'm not sure what she's mixed with. My best guess is German Shepherd.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

That last picture is too sweet!

I would agree with GSD, just on the basis of the ears. I had a Dobe/GSD mix whose ears couldn't make up their mind, either.


----------



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

FilleBelle said:


> That last picture is too sweet!
> 
> I would agree with GSD, just on the basis of the ears. I had a Dobe/GSD mix whose ears couldn't make up their mind, either.


I used to have a Rottie/GSD mix, but her ears were floppy like a Rottie's.
Gir's ears are just insane! As a baby, they were constantly up in that triangle formation. Then, one of them kind of started flopping, and I thought they were gonna fall like a pit bull when they aren't cropped. After a few weeks, it perked back up, though, and now they are like a GSD.
Gir's tail is like an APBT, a cute question mark shape. Now that she's putting on some muscle, she's filling out to have more of a pit bull physique, too. I guess if we really want an answer as to what she's mixed with, we'll have to get one of those doggie DNA tests


----------



## DIRTY PAW (Jun 8, 2009)

That face is a heart breaker!!


----------



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

DIRTY PAW said:


> That face is a heart breaker!!


It certainly is, and she knows it


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh my word. I would have noticed her right away, too. What a cutie! And those ears!!


----------



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Thracian said:


> Oh my word. I would have noticed her right away, too. What a cutie! And those ears!!


My sister is actually the one who noticed her first. I was in another area of the humane society adoption center, and my sister found Gir, came and got me, and insisted that I ask to play with her. As soon as I got a look at those ears and her sweet little puppy face, I was hooked.
She had a lot of health issues early on in life, and we were concerned at first that she wasn't going to live very long. She was pretty emaciated. We changed her food, took her back for repeated dewormings, and got her antibiotics for a UTI. Now she's a happy healthy, and VERY affectionate girl.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Cute, lovable AND a computer geek!!!  It's always so nice to read success stories. How old is she now?


----------



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Cute, lovable AND a computer geek!!!  It's always so nice to read success stories. How old is she now?


She is a little over a year old now. I love her so much. I fully admit that I spoil her rotten


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

So it's another beautiful, black, big-eared dog with a white chest...ho hum. NOT. She's just lovely. You really must send her over right away.


----------



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

winniec777 said:


> So it's another beautiful, black, big-eared dog with a white chest...ho hum. NOT.  She's just lovely. You really must send her over right away.


Thanks! She chewed the cord to my good camera, so all my recent pics are from my phone. I'll try to post some new ones very soon.
From the pics in your sig, I think that Gir would have a lot of fun playing with your dogs


----------



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Here she is at the vet today.


----------



## stace1319 (Jan 3, 2009)

adorable little doggy!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

JSporty1 said:


> Thanks! She chewed the cord to my good camera, so all my recent pics are from my phone. I'll try to post some new ones very soon.
> From the pics in your sig, I think that Gir would have a lot of fun playing with your dogs


I know she would! Love the vet pic.


----------



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Here are some from today:

Her playing with her stuffed elephant, Milk Bone:










Her and Milk Bone on the bed, laying on clothes I need to put away:


----------



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Here she is on a walk  I can't walk her without her harness anymore. I learned that lesson the day this pic was taken. She dragged me all over the place. I now have bruises on my legs that probably won't go away for a long, long time.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Lookit how expressive that face, omg!


----------



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

BrittanyG said:


> Lookit how expressive that face, omg!


She uses that to her advantage. She totally knows how to manipulate my fiance and me with her adorable face


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

She is a very cute, loveable girl! I don't think I could have left her behind either!


----------



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

A recent pic of my baby girl. She just keeps growing! She's about 85 lbs now.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

What a beautiful Big baby!


----------



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Here she is under her favorite fleece blanket.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

JSporty1 said:


> Here she is on a walk  I can't walk her without her harness anymore. I learned that lesson the day this pic was taken. She dragged me all over the place. I now have bruises on my legs that probably won't go away for a long, long time.


That is one very mischievous face! She says, "I'm gonna takes you for a walk mom!"

Such a sweet face and as many others have said I love her ears!


----------



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

BooLette said:


> That is one very mischievous face! She says, "I'm gonna takes you for a walk mom!"
> 
> Such a sweet face and as many others have said I love her ears!


Thanks Yeah, she does take me for walks. Hehhee. She weighs about as much as I do. She's super strong, too.

Her ears are the cutest thing about her. I wonder where she gets them from. I'm very tempted to get a doggie DNA test.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

She is adoreable... I'm such a sucker for pittie faces  Does she have some brindling on her? It looked like it from some of the pics.


----------



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> She is adoreable... I'm such a sucker for pittie faces  Does she have some brindling on her? It looked like it from some of the pics.


Yes, she does have some brindling on her. It's really easy to see when the light is good.

I, too, am a sucker for pittie faces


----------



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

The Gir-ber baby wearing one of my hoodies to keep warm


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice doggie. She doesn't look 85lbs. Her other mix or probably mixes must be good size dogs. I to have a pit mix which has multiple ear positions and it really screws with her looks. she looks everything from full pit to no pit to beagle to gsd and back to pitty again. Greatest dogs ever IMO!!


----------



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

jcd said:


> Nice doggie. She doesn't look 85lbs. Her other mix or probably mixes must be good size dogs. I to have a pit mix which has multiple ear positions and it really screws with her looks. she looks everything from full pit to no pit to beagle to gsd and back to pitty again. Greatest dogs ever IMO!!


She really tall, long, and lean. She used to be even skinnier, but since we started feeding her EVO, she's put on a bit of muscle. She's the strongest dog I've ever owned!

We're not sure what she's mixed with. Some suggestions offered by the vet include:

1. German Shepherd
2. Great Dane
3. Greyhound


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh, oh, oh, she is a DOLL. She just makes me melt with that beautiful face <3

Thank you for sharing these pictures


----------



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Equinox said:


> Oh, oh, oh, she is a DOLL. She just makes me melt with that beautiful face <3
> 
> Thank you for sharing these pictures


Glad you enjoy them  I love my baby girl. I only wish I had a better camera with which to take pics. She chewed the cord on my camera when she was a puppy, so I'm stuck with my camera from my phone. I'm hoping to be able to put some money aside sometime in the near future for a better camera.


----------

